# Time-lapse de Ciclogénese Explosiva de 9 de Fevereiro de 2014



## Paelagius (14 Jun 2014 às 01:01)

Time-lapse do registo parcial obtido a partir de um barómetro aneroide da Ciclogénese Explosiva ocorrida em 9 de Fevereiro de 2014.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Jun 2014 às 10:53)

Tenho um barometro aneroide.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jun 2014 às 04:15)

Zapiao disse:


> Tenho um barometro aneroide.



É um máximo.


----------



## Microburst (3 Jul 2014 às 16:06)

Paelagius disse:


> É um máximo.



Onde posso arranjar um, alguém me pode dizer?


----------

